# لنناقش معاً جريمة التحرش الجنسي



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أكتوبر 2017)

يوجد اكيد رجال وشباب فيهم الرجولة والشهامة والبراءة والايمان بالمسيح يسوع يظهر من حلال تصرفاتهم واقوالهم هؤلاء هم ملح ونور للاخرين
ولكن يوجد من يتحرش جنسياً وانا لا اعمم مطلقاً بالجنس الاخر فهذا اعتداء على انسانية الضحية وجريمة يجب التبليغ عنها هي اعتداء على كرامة وشخصية المجني عليه او عليها لان ذلك سيطبع اثاراً سلبية عندهم ويكسر نفوسهم ويجب ان تكون هناك قوانين رادعة لذلك ولا رأيكم ايه ؟!؟!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2018)

أكيد ....
لازم يتسجنله  فطره كدا حلوه و خلالها ياخد له كورس احترام ...
 اهم حاجه تنفيز الحكم ....


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (29 مايو 2018)

يجب ان يفهموا هؤلاء ممن تسّول نفوسهم بالتحرش الجنسي بان الذين يتحرشون بهن او بالاطفال الصغار ان هؤلاء ليسوا سلعة يتمتعون بها ويرموها بعد ذلك عظم وبان هؤلاء بشر خلقهم الله احراراً هم او هن ليسوا للمتعة ابداً ويجب ان يكون هناك قوانين رادعة لكل هؤلاء ليكونوا عبرة لمن اعتبر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2018)

عمتا انا فى المواقف الى زى دى-- كنت مش بستنى -- كنت باخد حقى بايدى و اضرب اجدعها راجل او شاب اهبل  -- يائما الناس يخلصوا من ايدى قبل ما اقتله-- يائما كنت اخده خالص مخلص و اوديه للضابط الى واقف و اقول له شوف هتعمل معاه ايه انا اخدت حقى خلاص --

  علشان كدا شبه قطعت علاقتى بالشوارع الا للضروره القصوه حركتى بالعربيه معظم الوقت-- 
ربنا يرحمنا من الاشكال دى


----------

